# Any spanish updates?



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

I have been wanting to go spanish fishing lately and would like any updates on the spanish bite. I usually go fishing at the shalimar bridge and okaloosa and navarre piers for spanish. If there are any being caught, what are they being caught on?


----------



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

was out at navarre pier yesterday afternoon about the last 3/4 was absolutely full of 15-20 inch spanish mostly on various bubble rigs


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Same yesterday and today...juvie kings also mixed in...BE CAREFUL and KNOW what you are keeping...they look ALMOST alike...and to the untrained eye...they look alike BIG TIME


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

caught some at pickens.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Whas the easiest way to tell the difference?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

"hay actualizaciones" (No Updates in Spanish)

Caught a few trolling in Pensacola Bay last weekend. The bait was thick thick, but the Spanish were full I guess. We were trolling Clarke spoons. May have been too big.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Illinijeff said:


> Whas the easiest way to tell the difference?


A Juvie king has a lateral line drop and a Spanish doesn't. It's pretty obvious when u have the two beside one another


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Illinijeff said:


> Whas the easiest way to tell the difference?


 Spanish dorsal fin is solid black and Kings are faded to silver! Unless you have one of each side by side it is hard to tell by latteral line at times. Good luck.AU


----------

